# Umum > Peraturan & Pengumuman >  Rank Image

## beryl

Dear all,

Untuk menambah semarak persaingan menuju Grand Champion   ::  dan untuk lebih menghidupkan forum tercinta kita ini, maka saya telah menambahkan image dibawah ranking masing2. Jadi mohon di check ranking Anda dan seberapa jauh peluang Anda menuju GC..   :: 

Nb: mohon maaf, image ranking ini tidak berlaku bagi para moderator,  hehe..

Salam,

----------


## steamkoi

Very nice pak! Keep up the excellent Work Thank you!

----------


## Coolwater

Kayanya berlaku buat pak Han aja nih.  ::

----------


## beryl

Thanks pak Irvan..
Wah, klo om Han mah tinggal nunggu waktu aja tu GC nya..   ::  

Salam,

----------


## adrie

> Untuk menambah semarak persaingan menuju Grand Champion  dan untuk lebih menghidupkan forum tercinta kita ini, maka saya telah menambahkan image dibawah ranking masing2. Jadi mohon di check ranking Anda dan seberapa jauh peluang Anda menuju GC..


yg dimaksud apa image bintang itu ya pak?? sy kemaren2 ga terlalu merhatiin ada apa ga image bintangnya itu, jd brsan buka aga kaget, cm ga inget aja..  ::  

trs parameter rankingnya apa neh?? jumlah kiriman atau bahasan diskusi?

----------


## beryl

betul pak adrie..
parameternya dr banyaknya posting, atau dengan kata lain adalah keaktifan dari anggota forum..

salam,

----------


## dompie

wah mesti sering2 posting nih  ::

----------


## hankoi

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## hankoi

Perlu berapa ribu lagi bro???   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Saya jabanin dech   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## William Pantoni

Pak Han udah jadi jenderal bintang lima .........  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## hery

Sebenarnya saya aktif tiap malam,cuma jarang bisa ngasih comments hehehe. :cry:

----------


## hankoi

Cuma saya bingung, tuh 1 bintang nilainya berapa ratus postingan??   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   :: 
Ngitungnya gimana Pak Beryl?

Pak Will,
Sejak dari dulu sampai sekarang saya tuh cuman serdadu lapangan saja   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## doddy

ayo hajar terus mas Han  ::   ::   ::

----------


## William Pantoni

*hery wrote :*



> Sebenarnya saya aktif tiap malam,cuma jarang bisa ngasih comments hehehe.


Ga usah comment jg ga apa2....posting in ikan2nya aja pak...di apresiasi...biar kita sama2 share koleksi dan komentar dari para pakar.

Atau ada saran / usul utk kemajuan forum ini.

----------


## hankoi

> ayo hajar terus mas Han



Apanya yg dihajar mas???   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## doddy

itu tuh keyboard komputernya   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## koifishlover

> *hery wrote :*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Sebenarnya saya aktif tiap malam,cuma jarang bisa ngasih comments hehehe. 
> 
> 
> ...


ayo pak will, start postingin ikan2 cantik nan gantengnya dong... denger2 ada tancho kujaku yah, penasaran ne...  ::

----------


## William Pantoni

Waahh...ini semua org udah punya ilmu terawang nih....
Om Jul...dpt info dari mana ini........  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## koifishlover

hehhee
as u said sir, ilmu terawangan... :P
jgn lupa diposting yah boss.. ikan2nya yg cantik.... hehehe

----------


## hankoi

Pak Will,
Ternyata selain KHV dan bongkar kolam, ilmu terawangnya juga menular cepat  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## William Pantoni

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## hankoi

> itu tuh keyboard komputernya



Jangan ah mas, ntar nombokin warnet lho   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> wah mesti sering2 posting nih


Dengan jualan keset aja, dah lumayan ngangkat koq, mas  ::   ::   ::

----------


## djunedz

> Originally Posted by dompie
> 
> wah mesti sering2 posting nih 
> 
> 
> Dengan jualan keset aja, dah lumayan ngangkat koq, mas


satu lagi, pak. jualan kompor   ::   ::   ::

----------


## steamkoi

> 


1340 waduhh Suhu Han gimana nysulnya  ::  eheheh

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Originally Posted by hankoi
> 
>                 
> 
> 
> 1340 waduhh Suhu Han gimana nysulnya  eheheh


Itu dah ada yang ngusulin, jualan keset, kompor, unjuk gigi... atau tiga - tiganya sekaligus  ::   ::

----------


## William Pantoni

Pak han...udah ga jualan gigi lagi skrg....skrg dia jualan kaca mata...  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## karom

> Originally Posted by steamkoi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by hankoi
> 
> ...


ada juga yang jualan monyet

----------


## hankoi

Sekarang kacamata baru laku keras Pak Will, terutama yg warna hitam.   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wawan

Habis Pak han... Pak Will nyusul...... jadi GC....

Ayo teus posting.....

----------

